# 2cellos cover songs



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

just saw these guys on this morning (daybreak), very talented pair of musicians :thumb:

Although I cant help but think they look like/ styled themselves round the 2 lead characters from "Supernatural" :lol:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome. Love it.


----------



## Tabbs (Aug 3, 2009)

nice one :thumb:


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

If you like cello music, check out Apocalyptica on YouTube, they are a cello quartet who started out playing Metallica on their cellos but started writing their own stuff.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

The way their video is filmed is AWESOME. Never seen a carbon fiber cello before them  But they both sound great !

On with the cellos, with a cover of Europe


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

jamest said:


> If you like cello music, check out Apocalyptica on YouTube, they are a cello quartet who started out playing Metallica on their cellos but started writing their own stuff.


I did actually stumble across apocalyptica while looking through a few vids of these guys, they are good too, but it seemed to be heavier stuff (like metal?) they were playing. talented all the same though.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Mick said:


> I did actually stumble across apocalyptica while looking through a few vids of these guys, they are good too, but it seemed to be heavier stuff (like metal?) they were playing. talented all the same though.


Pretty much all metal but not all, Faraway is a good soft song.


----------

